# سيتم نقل منتدى الكنيسة لسيرفر جديد



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2015)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم

إستعداداً لتحديث المنتدى لأحدث نسخة من منتديات حالياً سنقوم بنقل منتدى الكنيسة لسيرفر جديدة بمواصفات جديدة تواكب التقدم التقني الحالي.

سيرفرنا الحالي أصبح عمره يقارب ال 5 سنوات وأصبح الحاجة أكبر للتحديث لسيرفر أحدث وأجدد وبمواصفات أفضل.

لذلك سنبدأ التحضير (خلف الكواليس) يوم الجمعة مساءاً والنقل النهائي سيكون بنعمة الرب يوم الأحد صباحاً. أذ سنقوم بغلق المنتدى على هذا السيرفر ونقل المحتوى للسيرفر الجديد في غضون ساعات (مساء السبت الى صباح يوم الأحد). 

المزيد من التفاصيل مساء يوم الجمعة.

الرب يبارك هذه الخطوة ويجعلها صفحة جديدة لمنتدى الكنيسة يتبعه المزيد من النشاط والتحديث ومواكبة الحاضر. 

ســـلام ونعــمة
 إدارة منتدى الكنيسة​


----------



## Maran+atha (24 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا كثير للتنيه 
اخى الحبيب My Rock

ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا القدوس يبارك فى خدمتك 
فتكون خدمتك مثمرة اكثر فاكثر خمسون ومائة

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للابد أمين.​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 نوفمبر 2015)

ربنا يبارك ..


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2015)

علئ بركة الرب
ربنا يوفقك ويبارك خدمتك 
والف مبرووك النا كلنا​


----------



## aymonded (24 نوفمبر 2015)

*ربنا يقويك يا غالي ويعمل كل ما هو صالح 
لأجل ازدهار عمله في القلوب حسب قصده آمين
*​


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2015)

خطوه جميله وموفقه انشاء الله
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله ويجعلها دايما مثمره
سامحنى للتقصير 
​


----------



## grges monir (24 نوفمبر 2015)

ربنا يبارك
بس معنى كدة ان المنتدى هيكون غيرمتاح فى فترةالنقل دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 نوفمبر 2015)

مبروك علي الخبر ده  ويارب يكون السيرفر الجديد افضل كثيرا من السيرفر الحالي و التحديث للمنتدى ايضا كذلك
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## My Rock (24 نوفمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ربنا يبارك
> بس معنى كدة ان المنتدى هيكون غيرمتاح فى فترةالنقل دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟



نعم ستكون هناك ساعات (5 الى 6) سيكون فيها المنتدى متاح للتصفح لكن ليس للمشاركة. سأحاول توقيت النقل ليكون مساء السبت وصباح الأحد حسب توقيت جرينتش.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 نوفمبر 2015)

*ربنا يوفقك ويبارك خدمتك 
والف مبرووك​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 نوفمبر 2015)

الرب يكمل..


----------



## أَمَة (25 نوفمبر 2015)

ليبارك الرب الإله يسوع المسيح هذه الخطوة الجديدة من أجل خلاص نفوس كثيرة -  آمين!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 نوفمبر 2015)

*و لو انى مش فاهمة الخطوة ديه حتعمل ايه 

بس طالما انكوا فاهمين و شايفين انها خطوة مفيدة 

يبقى ألف مبروك *​


----------



## soul & life (25 نوفمبر 2015)

خطوة جديدة موفقة بإذن يسوع .. الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 نوفمبر 2015)

اتمنى لكم وللمنتدى التوفيق والنجاح الدائم


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2015)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك لتأتى بالثمار ثلاثون وستون ومائه*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2015)

هل هُناك خطر ما فى عملية نقل البيانات سواء بفقدانها أو تلفها أم انها عمليه سلسه.؟

ربنا يُتم العمل بنجاح
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 نوفمبر 2015)

ربنا يبارك عمل ايديك
 ويبارك الخدمه فى المنتدى


----------



## ElectericCurrent (25 نوفمبر 2015)

1- ربنا  يوفقكم ويؤءئيدكم بروحه القدوس ومن توسع الى توسع ومن تحديث الى اللى افضل منه ....سيروا ببركة الرب   مظفرين  منتصرين  و  نور الرب عليكم  يُّري.
2-  بعد الاستقرار فى الوضع الجديد 
كيف سينعكس هذا  عليّ  كعضو مبارك   احب ان اشارك 
هل متُّصفحى  سيتمكن من الدخول التلقائي بما  يحفظه من    كلمة سر...؟؟؟؟ ام سيلزمنى  اى  خطوة اقوم بها وماهى ؟؟؟؟؟

3-كان عندى مشكلة  فى تعديل المشاركات فى النسخة التجريبية - هل نتعشم  - تتداركوا الموضوع ده مشكورين .

كل الامتنان     والتقدير   to   you  i am indebted


----------



## paul iraqe (25 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا للتنبيه

واتمنى ان تتكلل اتعابكم بالنجاح والتوفيق لخدمة الجميع

الرب يبارك لكم خدمتكم

تحياتي مع خالص مودتي لكم


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2015)

*ربنا يبارك مجهودكم بالمنتدى*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 نوفمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]وياترى ( السيرفر) الجديد دة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]نركب له أية ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى فيه مواصلات قريبة منه ؟ وألا هنضطر نركب لأول الشارع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وناخد الباقى كعّابى ؟
:new6::new6::new6:

[FONT=&quot]أنا ما[FONT=&quot]حطتش تقييم ...لغاية ما أشوف [FONT=&quot]طقم "السيرفر" الجديد دهون
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]لأحسن [/FONT]يكون نظام ( لى عودة ) [/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (25 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا على الاهتمام و البحث للترقى لما هو مناسب عصريا 

ربنا يسدد خطاكم و يجعلكم وسيله و سبب بركة لكثيرين

// لو يوجد اى توضيحات او مطالب مننا نحن الاعضاء يا حبذا نعرفها قبلما يتم النقل لا اذ ربما لا نتمكن بعد ذلك من الاستفسار او الرد

و لكم جزيل الشكر " مقدما " ...


----------



## اليعازر (25 نوفمبر 2015)

الرب يبارك خطواتكم.
.


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هل هُناك خطر ما فى عملية نقل البيانات سواء بفقدانها أو تلفها أم انها عمليه سلسه.؟
> 
> ربنا يُتم العمل بنجاح
> ​




لا يوجد خطر لأننا سنحتفظ بالسيرفرين خلال عملية الإنتقال وغلق السيرفر الحالي سيكون بعد نجاح عملية النقل.


----------



## ohannes (26 نوفمبر 2015)

منتدى عملاق وقيم اعضاء وإدارة ... محترمين
متمنيا لكم دوام التقدم والتطوير
.
ملاحظة : ارجو من قسم الفني والدعم أن يكون قد درس كفاية 
مواصفات السيرفر الجديد من ناحية .... المعالج .... المعالجة  للمعلومات وكثافة النقل  والسرعة 
.
تقليل ... data ... بحذف الرسائل ... كل ستة أشهر
.
.
تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2015)

*ربنا يبارك الخدمة 
ومن نجاح لنجاح *​


----------



## thebreak-up (27 نوفمبر 2015)

*خطوه مباركه بإذن الرب. *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 نوفمبر 2015)

*رائع - الرب يبارك عملك سيدي العزيز*


----------



## peace_86 (28 نوفمبر 2015)

*الله يقويك... ننتظرك*


----------



## gaser2 (28 نوفمبر 2015)

ربّنا يوفّق ،آمين.


----------



## My Rock (28 نوفمبر 2015)

للأسف النقل أخذ وقت أكثر من المتوقع بسبب بعض الصعوبات التقنية.
النقل سيتم مساء يوم الأحد او الأثنين بنعمة الرب.


----------



## aymonded (28 نوفمبر 2015)

انشاء الله يا غالي، وربنا يوفقك يا رب
​


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2015)

الرب يوفقك وانشالله يتم كل شئ علئ خير​


----------



## أَمَة (28 نوفمبر 2015)

لا تجعل نقل المنتدى عبئا كبيرا، بل تعامل معه في مجال وقتك المتاح. انتظرنا كثيرا ويمكننا أن ننتظر أياما أخرى.


----------



## peace_86 (28 نوفمبر 2015)

*خذ وقتك يا أخونا المحبوب*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 نوفمبر 2015)

منتظر بشغف 
داعين للمنتدى  واعضائه بالتوفيق  والسداد


----------



## soul & life (29 نوفمبر 2015)

ولا يهمك خد وقتك .. ربنا يعيينك


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (29 نوفمبر 2015)

لِتَكُنْ يَدُكَ لِمَعُونَتِي، لأَنَّنِي اخْتَرْتُ وَصَايَاكَ. 
الرب معكم أخي العزيز هوّ يوفقكم
ودائماً آمين .​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (29 نوفمبر 2015)

بالتوفيق الدائم لخدمة كلمة الرب ونشر البشرى​


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2015)

تم نقل كل شئ بنجاح.
اليوم الساعة 12 الليل سيتم غلق المنتدى هنا وأخذ نسخة من اخر المشاركات لكي يتم نقلها للسيرفر الجديد.

بعدها سيتم تغيير الموقع ليشير للسيرفر الجديد. العملية هذه تأخذ بين 6 و 48 ساعة حسب سرعة شركة الانترنت وتحديثها لل DNS.

لذلك سيكون هناك بعض الأعضاء الذين سينتقلون للسيرفر الجديد خلال ساعات واخرين قد يتأخرون بعض الشئ بسبب شركة الانترنت الخاصة بهم.

المنتدى على السيرفر الحالي سيغلق الساعة 12 بالليل وستكون هناك رسالة تؤكد ذلك. اما المنتدى على السيرفر الجديد فسيكون مفتوح للأعضاء. 

الرب يتمم بخير.


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2015)

*ربنا معاك **ويبارك تعبك*​


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2015)

تم نقل المنتدى للسيرفر الجديد بنجاح

رجاء محبة تصفح المنتدى والموقع بصورة اكثر كثافة لفحص أذا كانت هناك أخطاء او نقص في شئ ليتم نقله من السيرفر القديم.

بارك يا سيد.


----------



## elamer1000 (29 نوفمبر 2015)

بالتوفيق والى الامام ربنا يبارك حياتكم

+++


----------



## oesi no (30 نوفمبر 2015)

*مبروك يا روك على السيرفر الجديد 
نتمنى بعد التحديث النشاط يزيد 


*​


----------



## اني بل (30 نوفمبر 2015)

مارح.أفرح.إلا.لما.كل.الاعضاء.يرجعوا


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 نوفمبر 2015)

تم  اليوم (الان )الدخول عبر الدومين المستخدم دائما
بالامس عبر الدومينات المؤقتة
....
مصر
تم تجربة ايقونات النوفبار
كله تمام
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك
Tedate


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 نوفمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]دلوقتى فيه مشكلة غريبة شوية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت غيرت العنوان من *​*[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**arabchurch*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**coptschurch.*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بعد تعب سنين فى صناعة أسم للمنتدى (الكنيسة العربية)
 أنت غيرته فجأة ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]ف[/FONT]لو أستخدمنا محرك البحث ( جوجل ) سيقودنا الى السيرفر القديم المقفول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحسب علمى أن الرسالة اللى بتوجهنا للسيرفر الجديد (ستختفى) بعد 48 ساعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معنى كدة ( لو أنا فاهم صح ) أن جميع مواضعينا راحت فى الوبا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتمنى أكون فاهم غلط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جرب كدة أكتب على جوجل ( دورة أساسيات الأيمان المسيحى ) وأتبع اللينك هتلاقيه مقفول[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (30 نوفمبر 2015)

لماذا عادت مرة اخرى صفحة الدومينات الاحتياطية
بعد ان دخلت سابقا من الدومين الاساسى
شكرا


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]دلوقتى فيه مشكلة غريبة شوية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت غيرت العنوان من *​*[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**arabchurch*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**coptschurch.*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بعد تعب سنين فى صناعة أسم للمنتدى (الكنيسة العربية)
> أنت غيرته فجأة ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [FONT=&quot]ف[/FONT]لو أستخدمنا محرك البحث ( جوجل ) سيقودنا الى السيرفر القديم المقفول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحسب علمى أن الرسالة اللى بتوجهنا للسيرفر الجديد (ستختفى) بعد 48 ساعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معنى كدة ( لو أنا فاهم صح ) أن جميع مواضعينا راحت فى الوبا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتمنى أكون فاهم غلط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جرب كدة أكتب على جوجل ( دورة أساسيات الأيمان المسيحى ) وأتبع اللينك هتلاقيه مقفول[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



أخي العزيز،

العنوان لم يتم تغييره. إسم الموقع الأساسي هو arabchurch.com وسيبقى كذلك.
المواقع الأخرى هي نسخة من الموقع الأساسي وهي ممنوعة من ان يقوم جوجل بتصفحها، لانها مجرد رابط ثانوي.

الموقع يظهر مقفول عند البعض لأن سيرفر ال DNS لم يتغير بعد عن موزعي الانترنت. كلها 48 ساعة كحد أقصى وسيتم ظهور المنتدى على السيرفر الجديد. لان 48 ساعة هي الفترة الأقصى التي يجب على كل شركة انترنت تحديث ال DNS الخاص بالمواقع.

حسب تقديري سيكون كل شئ كسابقه خلال يوم الغد.


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> لماذا عادت مرة اخرى صفحة الدومينات الاحتياطية
> بعد ان دخلت سابقا من الدومين الاساسى
> شكرا



عملية تغيير السيرفر تسبب بعض اللخبطة عند موزعي الانترنت بسبب تغيير رقم الأيبي الخاص بالسيرفر، فأحيانا يقوم بعرض القديم و بعدها الجديد. المهم في الموضوع ان الموضوع لن يكول اكثر من 48 ساعة كحد أقصى.

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 نوفمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]دلوقتى فيه مشكلة غريبة شوية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت غيرت العنوان من *​*[FONT=&quot].*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *arabchurch*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**coptschurch.*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى بعد تعب سنين فى صناعة أسم للمنتدى (الكنيسة العربية)
> أنت غيرته فجأة ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [FONT=&quot]ف[/FONT]لو أستخدمنا محرك البحث ( جوجل ) سيقودنا الى السيرفر القديم المقفول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وحسب علمى أن الرسالة اللى بتوجهنا للسيرفر الجديد (ستختفى) بعد 48 ساعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معنى كدة ( لو أنا فاهم صح ) أن جميع مواضعينا راحت فى الوبا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتمنى أكون فاهم غلط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جرب كدة أكتب على جوجل ( دورة أساسيات الأيمان المسيحى ) وأتبع اللينك هتلاقيه مقفول[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


طبعا مش معقولة يغيره .. المنتدي تراثه في الاسم ومشاركات الاعضاء ودي تساوي كل اللي انفق علي الموقع السنين لغاية النهارده ..​ :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
انا بقي توقعت حاجة تانيه خالص ..
توقعت اني اخش الاقي تم التحويل لمنتدي بيشتغل بالـ xenforo بس لقيته زي ماهو ..

يعني نقل عادي !! يعني مثلا لو كان السيرفر علي شركة GoDaddy هلاقيه بقي علي شركة SofLayer .. ممكن طبعا عشان يكون اسرع او ارخص او امكانيات افضل ... حسب السبب بقي اللي روك شايف انه مناسب في المرحلة الحالية

وفي جميع الاحوال مبروك وعقبال الخطوة القادمة ..

علي فكرة يا عبوووووود الـ DNS هو اسم السيرفرات
اللي عليها قواعد البيانات والإسكريبتات (البرامج) وفي الغالب بيكونوا 2 او 4 للموقع الواحد وبتبتدي بـ NS1 لغاية NS4 زي كده
NS1.ARABCHURCH.COM وكل واحد ممكن يشيل IP لوحده
ودمتم بخير :new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (30 نوفمبر 2015)

نشكر المسيحعلى النقلة الجديدة


----------



## soul & life (1 ديسمبر 2015)

مبروك النقل بنجاح .. لكن انا عندى مشكلة المنتدى عندى نفس الصفحة القديمة
حتى لما عملت بحث وجبته من جوجل طلع عندى برضو بشكل المنتدى القديم !


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2015)

*يا جماعه coptschurch ده الاحتياطى بتاعنا وبيستخدموه فى الدول اللى بتحجب المنتدى الاساسى فنصبر شويه وهنخش عادى من صفحتنا الاساسيه بنفس اللينكات القديمه هو بس شركات الانترنت عندنا ما شاء الله عليها بطيئه حبه فى تحديث ال DNS 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 ديسمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> طبعا مش معقولة يغيره .. المنتدي تراثه في الاسم ومشاركات الاعضاء
> 
> علي فكرة يا عبوووووود الـ DNS هو اسم السيرفرات
> اللي عليها قواعد البيانات والإسكريبتات (البرامج) وفي الغالب بيكونوا 2 او 4 للموقع الواحد وبتبتدي بـ NS1 لغاية NS4 زي كده
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]ياسلاااام يا أولاد ...دة على أعتبار أنى فاهم يعنى أية سيرفر أصلاً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لما هفهم الدى إن أية ؟ وأس 14 ويد 2كب ألف 4 اللى أنت كاتبهم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب يا سيدى تقدر تفهمنى أزاى بادخل من كمبيوتر المكتب ومش عارف أدخل من البيت ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع إن شركة الأنترنت واحدة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ع العموم هو قال 48 ساعة ...ننتظر مافى مشكلة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ياسلاااام يا أولاد ...دة على أعتبار أنى فاهم يعنى أية سيرفر أصلاً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لما هفهم الدى إن أية ؟ وأس 14 ويد 2كب ألف 4 اللى أنت كاتبهم ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب يا سيدى تقدر تفهمنى أزاى بادخل من كمبيوتر المكتب ومش عارف أدخل من البيت ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع إن شركة الأنترنت واحدة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ع العموم هو قال 48 ساعة ...ننتظر مافى مشكلة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



ده درس بيوضح اللى انت عاوزه يامستر
https://ar.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/نظام_أسماء_النطاقات[/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (1 ديسمبر 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انا بقي توقعت حاجة تانيه خالص ..
> توقعت اني اخش الاقي تم التحويل لمنتدي بيشتغل بالـ xenforo بس لقيته زي ماهو ..​




تحديث السيرفر هو أول خطوة لتحديث المنتدى. سيرفرنا القديم صارله اكثر من 5 سنين و حتى نظام التشغيل أصبح قديم وسيفقد الدعم عن قريب والتحديث يحتاج عمل إعادة تنصيب من جديد. لذلك فضلنا الأنتقال لسيرفر جديد بأحدث المواصفات والأنظمة والخوادم التي تتناسب مع نظام المنتدى الجديد الذي ننوي التحديث له.

بنعمة الرب تحديث المنتدى سيكون مع بداية السنة الجديدة.
​


----------



## grges monir (1 ديسمبر 2015)

امبارح معرفتش ادخل خالص من الدومين الاساسى
لولا لقيت اللينكات الفرعية النهاردة فى رسالة المنتدى مكنتش عرفت ادخل
مع ان اول امبارح دخلت عادى جدا بعد التحديث
لية حصل العطل دة ف الدومين الرئيسى


----------



## fouad78 (2 ديسمبر 2015)

على فكرة أنا عندي في البداية ظهرت الرسالة الإدارية
بس بعدين اختف صفحة الرسالة الإدارية
وبقية الروابط لم تفتح
امبارحة غيرت الـ IP ودخلت اتصفح
اليوم ظهرت كمان الرسالة الإدارية وفتح معي رابط alkanesa

على كل حال ربنا يدبر اللي فيه الخير
وألف مبروك السيرفر الجديد
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 ديسمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]المنتدى بطئ جداااااااااااااااااا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش عيب (نت) لأن اليوتيوب شغال ممتاز على نفس الجهاز والراوتر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه أعضاء مش عارفين يدخلوا يا "روك"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا على اللينك القديم ولا الجديد [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 ديسمبر 2015)

فيه ملاحظة من نت باقة الموبايل الدومين الاصلى بيفتح صاروخ
لكن من نت تى ايه داتا لايفتح
وكمان الدومينات الاخرى الاحتياطى شغالة بالمزاج
فما الحل؟؟!!!
واعتقد ال 48 ساعة عدت


----------



## My Rock (2 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> المنتدى بطئ جداااااااااااااااااا
> ومش عيب (نت) لأن اليوتيوب شغال ممتاز على نفس الجهاز والراوتر
> فيه أعضاء مش عارفين يدخلوا يا "روك"
> لا على اللينك القديم ولا الجديد



السيرفر الجديد هادئ ولا يوجد اي ضغط عليه. طبعاً بسبب كون جديد في الكثير من التعديلات التي تجعل التصفح سريع في طور الأعداد والتحضير.

غريبة ان هناك أعضاء لا يستطيعون الدخول.. هحاول اشوف السبب..



ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> فيه ملاحظة من نت باقة الموبايل الدومين الاصلى بيفتح صاروخ
> لكن من نت تى ايه داتا لايفتح
> وكمان الدومينات الاخرى الاحتياطى شغالة بالمزاج
> فما الحل؟؟!!!
> واعتقد ال 48 ساعة عدت



عندك حق ال 48 ساعة عدت والسبب انه حدث خطأ في عملية النقل وتعيين المواقع على السيرفر الجديد.. الخطأ تم تصحيحه وبنعمة الرب خلال ساعات سيرجع كل شئ لمجراه.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 ديسمبر 2015)

My Rock قال:


> غريبة ان هناك أعضاء لا يستطيعون الدخول.. هحاول اشوف السبب..



*إيه الل غريبة ؟؟

انا لسة عارفة ادخل دلوقتى 

و مش من اللينك الاساسى 

أنا دخلت من اللينك دا

http://www.alkanesa.com/


دا غير انك عملت لينك للشات و الناس دخلت هناك تشتكى ان المنتدى ما بيفتحش 

http://www.chatzy.com/

و انت اصلا ما دخلتش هناك 

و بتقول غريبة ؟؟

انا نفسى افهم : انت عملت لينك الشات ليه ؟؟
​*


----------



## oesi no (3 ديسمبر 2015)

*واضح انه المشكله كلها عند TEDATA 
انا فى البيت لينك شغال تمام 
لكن فى الشغل Tedata وفيها نفس الرساله القديمه لغايه امبارح *​


----------



## My Rock (3 ديسمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه الل غريبة ؟؟
> ​*


*

أعصابك يا بنت الناس.. الغريب في الموضوع انه لا يوجد له تفسير تقني. المنتدى يظهر للناس يا اما على السيرفر القديم او الجديد، ولا يوجد تفسير لعدم مقدرة الدخول على اي من الأثنين.​ 





و انت اصلا ما دخلتش هناك 

و بتقول غريبة ؟؟

انا نفسى افهم : انت عملت لينك الشات ليه ؟؟
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كنت موجود في أول ساعات النقل...

وعلى الله العوض..
​*


----------



## My Rock (3 ديسمبر 2015)

oesi no قال:


> *واضح انه المشكله كلها عند TEDATA
> انا فى البيت لينك شغال تمام
> لكن فى الشغل Tedata وفيها نفس الرساله القديمه لغايه امبارح *​



أعتقد ان السبب هو انه حدث خطأ في النقل (رقم من رقم الأيبيات ال الأربعة لم تنجح عملية تحديثه). الخطأ تم تصحيحه يوم أمس وأعتقد ان المشكلة ستنتهي بشكل كامل خلال ساعات.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 ديسمبر 2015)

My Rock قال:


> أعصابك يا بنت الناس.. الغريب في الموضوع انه لا يوجد له تفسير تقني. المنتدى يظهر للناس يا اما على السيرفر القديم او الجديد، ولا يوجد تفسير لعدم مقدرة الدخول على اي من الأثنين.
> [/RIGHT]
> 
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]معلش يا " روك " حقك عليا أنا ..." إيرينى " ماتقصدش*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأعضاء متضايقين فقط لعدم مقدرتهم على دخول منتداهم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولولا حرصهم على المنتدى والتواجد فيه ووسط أصدقائهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مكنتش هتشوف حد عصبى أو متضايق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طالما هناك مسائل خارجة عن أرادتنا يبقى خلاص ننتظر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كمل تعبك معانا ...معلش [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (3 ديسمبر 2015)

عارف طبعاً يا أصيل، بس صدقني بعمل كل شئ بوسعي ولا توجد لي نية لتعطيل النقل او التسبب في مشكلة الدخول لبعض الأعضاء.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 ديسمبر 2015)

المشكلة فى نت TEdata
لا قدرة لى على للدخول الا عبر باقة الموبايل
اما باقة تى اى داتا انسى
حتى عبر الاصلى او الاثنين الاحتياطى


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 ديسمبر 2015)

اشتغل  من تى ايه داتا
حالا على الرابط الاساسى
يارب


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 ديسمبر 2015)

نفسى اعرف ايه السر
ساعة يفتح عادى وساعة لا والف لا
دلوقت من نت الباقة الموبايل
اما تى ايه داتا انسى
هل من حل


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (4 ديسمبر 2015)

هل ممكن يكون تلسيرفر الجديد عامل حظر للايبهات بتاعة شركة
تى ايه داتا
حصلت زمان معايا فى منتداي
ممكن مجرد محاولة شكرا
مش قادر اظخل الا من باقة الموبايل ودم مكلف وغير منجز


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 ديسمبر 2015)

My Rock قال:


> عارف طبعاً يا أصيل، بس صدقني بعمل كل شئ بوسعي ولا توجد لي نية لتعطيل النقل او التسبب في مشكلة الدخول لبعض الأعضاء.



*ما انا عارفة ان نيتك سليمة 

هى المشكلة فعلا فى النت الل تبع شركة  TEDATA

خلاص ح أدخل من لينك www.alkanesa.com

بس نحاولوا نبلغوا الناس 

زى ماريا و سول 

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 ديسمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]موقعنا القديم / الجديد *​*arabchurch*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشتغل زى الأول – أنا على راوتر (فودافون) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عملت سيرش عشوائى من على (جوجل) قادنى للمنتدى مباشرة (اللينك الأصلى) وبسرعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لكن فيه ملاحظة بسيطة – تصفح المنتدى  – عادى وسريع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن لما باسجل دخول بيبقى المنتدى بطئ فى التصفح والتنقل بين المواضيع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل دة له علاقة بالسيرفر وألا بالجهاز نفسه اللى أنا شغال عليه ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حد يفيدنى لأنى مش عارف 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](ملحوظة) سرعة النت عندى 2 جيجا 
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (4 ديسمبر 2015)

ديمها نعمة يارب
وصل ل تى ايه داتا بالسلامة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums


----------



## fouad78 (4 ديسمبر 2015)

اشتغل الرابط الأصلي اليوم 
وسريع
​


----------



## كليماندوس (5 ديسمبر 2015)

ايييييه - اخيرا و بعد حرمان - من 29/11 الى اليوم السبت 5/12  و الساعة 2 ص على ما عرفت ادخل تانى...

كونت مخنوق ولا على بحث جوجل و لا بغيره - لكن الحمد لله 

من الملاحظ ان المنتدى بطيىء فى التصفح عكس القديم رغم سرعة النت الجيده حاليا

شكرا "  My Rock  " على المجهود و النقلة الـ " حضارية و النوعية " 

و ربنا يبارك تعبك ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]موقعنا القديم / الجديد *​*arabchurch*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشتغل زى الأول – أنا على راوتر (فودافون) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عملت سيرش عشوائى من على (جوجل) قادنى للمنتدى مباشرة (اللينك الأصلى) وبسرعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لكن فيه ملاحظة بسيطة – تصفح المنتدى  – عادى وسريع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن لما باسجل دخول بيبقى المنتدى بطئ فى التصفح والتنقل بين المواضيع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل دة له علاقة بالسيرفر وألا بالجهاز نفسه اللى أنا شغال عليه ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حد يفيدنى لأنى مش عارف
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot](ملحوظة) سرعة النت عندى 2 جيجا
> [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]



*اعتقد من عندك ديه 

اما فى الانتى فيروس او المتصفح نفسه 

مرة حصلت معايا 

كنت بالعب فى الاوبشن بتاعة المتصفح 

و كان فيها حتة بيسألنى : هل تحبى المواقع تعرف ال ip و شوية حاجات عنك ؟؟

قولت له لا طبعا 

هوب حصل معايا بالظبط زى ما حصل معاك ناو 

طبعا بعديها شيلت الاوبشن دا 

و اشتغل كويس​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 ديسمبر 2015)

*اشتغل يا روك من ال tedata

شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 ديسمبر 2015)

*عندنا مشكلة جديدة 
لينك ( الكتاب المقدس ) مابيفتحش ولا على أى لينك منهم
بتظهر الرسالة دى 
:download::download:





وبتظهر على التابلت باللغة العربية ( مشكلة فى الخوادم )

وكمان مركز ( رفع الصور ) بيظهر بالشكل دة 
:download::download:





ودة طبعا مش شكلها المعتاد العادى 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2015)

تم تصحيح الخطأ في تصفح الكتاب المقدس ومركز رفع الصور.
شكراً لتنبيهك يا محبوب.


----------



## اني بل (6 ديسمبر 2015)

ماني شايفة شئ جديد فكرت رح يتغير شكل المنتدى لشي أحدث واجدد يضاهي الفيس بجديده على كل اللي رح أكتبه مارح يكون له معنى عندك يا أخ أمي روك


----------



## كليماندوس (7 ديسمبر 2015)

الى الاخت المباركة ( انى بل ) ...


My Rock قال:


> تحديث السيرفر هو أول خطوة لتحديث المنتدى. سيرفرنا القديم صارله اكثر من 5 سنين و حتى نظام التشغيل أصبح قديم وسيفقد الدعم عن قريب والتحديث يحتاج عمل إعادة تنصيب من جديد. لذلك فضلنا الأنتقال لسيرفر جديد بأحدث المواصفات والأنظمة والخوادم التي تتناسب مع نظام المنتدى الجديد الذي ننوي التحديث له.
> 
> بنعمة الرب تحديث المنتدى سيكون مع بداية السنة الجديدة.
> ​ [/CENTER]


الى الاخت المباركة ( انى بل ) ...[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## كليماندوس (7 ديسمبر 2015)

ملحوظة / 
كان فى السيرفر اللى فات يظهرلى خاصية تحرير لاجراء بعص التعديلات على المشاركات لى - اما حاليا فلا توجد
و هذا وضحلى الان فى عدم القدرة على محو آخر سطر " لتكراره الغير مقصود منى - وقت كتابة  المشاركة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 ديسمبر 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> ملحوظة /
> كان فى السيرفر اللى فات يظهرلى خاصية تحرير لاجراء بعص التعديلات على المشاركات لى - اما حاليا فلا توجد
> و هذا وضحلى الان فى عدم القدرة على محو آخر سطر " لتكراره الغير مقصود منى - وقت كتابة  المشاركة



*و أنا كمان​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 ديسمبر 2015)

اني بل قال:


> ماني شايفة شئ جديد فكرت رح يتغير شكل المنتدى لشي أحدث واجدد يضاهي الفيس بجديده على كل اللي رح أكتبه مارح يكون له معنى عندك يا أخ أمي روك



*اللا ؟؟

يعنى انتى متابعة أهوه 

أومال ما بتدخليش ليه ؟؟*


----------



## اني بل (7 ديسمبر 2015)

عالفاضي دخولي لا برد علينا ولا مهتم ابدا 
للأسف عالم حواجز حضرة المدير


----------



## اني بل (7 ديسمبر 2015)

عالفاضي دخولي لا برد علينا ولا مهتم ابدا 
للأسف عالم حواجز حضرة المدير


----------



## اني بل (7 ديسمبر 2015)

وين الرسايل مش شايفة حاجة في منهم مهم 
لماذا حذفوا وحتى الرسائل مش قادرة اشوفها وحتى التقيم مش باين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 ديسمبر 2015)

اني بل قال:


> عالفاضي دخولي لا برد علينا ولا مهتم ابدا
> للأسف عالم حواجز حضرة المدير


 *[FONT=&quot] يا "آنى" لغة الخطاب هاذه أسمحى لى يعنى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد شئ شخصى بين "روك" وبين الأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مسألة النقل والسيرفر نتركها لمن يفهم فيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل ماعلينا أن ننبهه الى لينك سقط أو شئ غير مكتمل أو صعوبة فى التحميل أو الدخول ... ألخ ألخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ساعدوه شوية   [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة الى التحديث "روك" أدرى بوقته وأمكانياته وما يستطيعه وما لا يستطيعه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الرحمة شوية على الراجل [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 ديسمبر 2015)

مش شايف إن السيرفر اتغير ولا حاجه .!!

ولا شيء إتغير .!!!​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 ديسمبر 2015)

Important Dates

Expires On

October 07, 2016

Registered On

October 07, 2002

Updated On

December 02, 2015​


----------



## yousry zaki (7 ديسمبر 2015)

تاريخ التسجيل: Oct 2012

المشاركات: 4,628

ربنا يبارك عمل ايديك
ويبارك الخدمه فى المنتدى


​


----------



## yousry zaki (7 ديسمبر 2015)

ربنا يبارك عمل ايديك
ويبارك الخدمه فى المنتدى


----------



## grges monir (7 ديسمبر 2015)

بداية احسن من لاشىء انى
عموما  الاهم اننا شوفناكى


----------



## My Rock (7 ديسمبر 2015)

اني بل قال:


> ماني شايفة شئ جديد فكرت رح يتغير شكل المنتدى لشي أحدث واجدد يضاهي الفيس بجديده على كل اللي رح أكتبه مارح يكون له معنى عندك يا أخ أمي روك



كما وضحت مسبقاً ان سيرفر المنتدى تم تحديثه. هذا الشئ تقني وغير ملموس لكنه مهم لعملية تحديث المنتدى. يعني تحديث السيرفر شئ وتحديث المنتدى شئ ثاني.. الآخير يعتمد على الأول و ها نحن اكمنا اول خطوة.



اني بل قال:


> عالفاضي دخولي لا برد علينا ولا مهتم ابدا
> للأسف عالم حواجز حضرة المدير



الرب يباركك ويستخدمك لأجل إسمه.


----------



## My Rock (7 ديسمبر 2015)

كليماندوس قال:


> ملحوظة /
> كان فى السيرفر اللى فات يظهرلى خاصية تحرير لاجراء بعص التعديلات على المشاركات لى - اما حاليا فلا توجد
> و هذا وضحلى الان فى عدم القدرة على محو آخر سطر " لتكراره الغير مقصود منى - وقت كتابة  المشاركة





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و أنا كمان​*




ممكن توضيح أكثر لاني بصراحة لست متأكد من المشكلة.
يا ريت لو شرح بسيط لكيفية حدوث المشكلة حتى أنظر بها.

سلام ونعمة


----------



## My Rock (7 ديسمبر 2015)

اني بل قال:


> وين الرسايل مش شايفة حاجة في منهم مهم
> لماذا حذفوا وحتى الرسائل مش قادرة اشوفها وحتى التقيم مش باين



لم يتم حذف اي شئ يا اختي.. بالراحة رجاءاً..



"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> مش شايف إن السيرفر اتغير ولا حاجه .!!
> 
> ولا شيء إتغير .!!!​



أخي العزيز، المنتدى تم نقله لسيرفر جديد.. لا أعرف ماذا تقصد بأن السيرفر لم يتغير..



"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> Important Dates
> 
> Expires On
> 
> ...



شكراً لتنبيهك.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 ديسمبر 2015)

My Rock قال:


> ممكن توضيح أكثر لاني بصراحة لست متأكد من المشكلة.
> يا ريت لو شرح بسيط لكيفية حدوث المشكلة حتى أنظر بها.
> 
> سلام ونعمة



*لا هو خلاص ما فيش مشكلة 

تقريبا خاصية تعديل المشاركات مش موجودة فى منبر الاعلانات 

لكن موجودة  فى باقى أقسام المنتدى 

شكرا يا روك 

*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 ديسمبر 2015)

My Rock قال:


> لم يتم حذف اي شئ يا اختي.. بالراحة رجاءاً..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



منتدي الكنيسه العربيه

www.arabchurch.com

Important Dates

Expires On
October 07, 2016
Registered On
October 07, 2002
Updated On
December 02, 2015

ومنتدي الكنيسه 

www.alkanesa.com

 علي نفس السيرفر القديم..!!

Important Dates
Expires On
April 30, 2016
Registered On
April 30, 2007
Updated On
December 02, 2015

الأتنين علي سيرفر واحد .!!

إذا كيف يكون النطاق متاح علي سيرفر آخر .!!؟

بمعني كيف يكون قد تم النقل علي سيرفر جديد والإسم محجوز علي السيرفر القديم.،!!

ـ ـ ـ

​


----------



## My Rock (8 ديسمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا هو خلاص ما فيش مشكلة
> 
> تقريبا خاصية تعديل المشاركات مش موجودة فى منبر الاعلانات
> 
> ...



عندك حق. تم التصحيح على منبر الأعلانات ليشمل خاصية التعديل على المشاركات.

سلام ونعمة


----------



## My Rock (8 ديسمبر 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> منتدي الكنيسه العربيه
> 
> www.arabchurch.com
> 
> ...




أخي العزيز، الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا ان نتجنب المجادلات العقيمة التي لا فائدة منها (تيموثاوس الثانية 2 : 23). مجادلتك هذه لا نفع منها، بالعكس فيها هدم وإتهام بالكذب.

ما الفائدة انك تشكك في نقل السيرفر؟ ما الفائدة من انك تنسب الكذب لي؟ هل من اللائق ان تشكك في خدمة خادم؟

المشكلة الأكبر انك لا تعرف الكثير عن هذا الموضوع التقني وجعلت من حالك حكيم وحاكم توزع التهم على الناس.


ولنوضح الأمور... ما أقتبسته يا اخي هو تاريخ تسجيل اسم الموقع ومتى إنتهاء مدة التسجيل. إسم الموقع نجدده كل سنتين لمدة سنتين وكما ترى اخر تحديث كان السنة الماضية والتسجيل سينتهي السنة القادمة اذا لم نقم بالتجديد (بطبيعة الحال سنجدد مع بداية السنة القادمة).

مدة التسجيل لا علاقة لها لا من قريب ولا من بعيد بمكان السيرفر الذي ينتمي إليه الموقع. للتعرف على تغيير السيرفر عليك فحص الأيبي الخاص بسيرفر الموقع. أفحصه وستلقى القديم يبدأ ب 70 والجديد ب 206.

يا حبذا أن تتأكد من معلوماتك قبل ان ترمي التهم وتشكك في نزاهة الناس.. البعض منا لم يرى النوم لاكثر من 36 ساعة متواصلة من اجل ينتهي الموضوع على أتم وجه.

والعوض على ربنا..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 ديسمبر 2015)

My Rock قال:


> عندك حق. تم التصحيح على منبر الأعلانات ليشمل خاصية التعديل على المشاركات.
> 
> سلام ونعمة



*شكرا جزيلا *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 ديسمبر 2015)

My Rock قال:


> أخي العزيز، الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا ان نتجنب المجادلات العقيمة التي لا فائدة منها (تيموثاوس الثانية 2 : 23). مجادلتك هذه لا نفع منها، بالعكس فيها هدم وإتهام بالكذب.
> 
> ما الفائدة انك تشكك في نقل السيرفر؟ ما الفائدة من انك تنسب الكذب لي؟ هل من اللائق ان تشكك في خدمة خادم؟
> 
> ...




مناقشتي العقيمه لم تفعل شيء فقط سألت . ومناقشتك لم تُجيب

كيف يتم حجز نفس النطاق علي سيرفر جديد مع بقاء السيرفر القديم فعال .؟

يعني ازاي حجزت نطاق بإسم www.aranchurch.com علي سيرفر جديد 
ونفس النطاق مازال موجود علي السيرفر القديم

هل ممكن محلين يفتحوا بنفس الأسم فى شارع واحد .؟

كيف يتم الخروج عن برتوكول دولي ويكون فى موقع بأسم www.aranchurch.com

وانا افكر اعمل موقع بنفس الاسم















​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 ديسمبر 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]يا أخ "خريستو" ... هو لامؤاخذة "روك" بيلم مننا تمن السيرفر *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت رافض تدفع نصيبك لأنه منقلش حاجة ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية العائد عليه أنه يقول نقل وهو منقلش ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا بحثت فى الـ [/FONT]**IP**[FONT=&quot] اللى أنت وضعته طلعت لى الرسالة دى 
[/FONT]*​:download::download::download:






*[FONT=&quot]كل اللى يهمنا كأعضاء أن الموقع يفتح ويحمل ونضع مشاركاتنا ومواضيعنا بسهولة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن نمشى ورا الـ [/FONT]**IP**[FONT=&quot] وما أيبهاشى .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مايهمناشى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا مش هاكرز دايرين ندور على تحديثات وأى بيهات وسيرفرات [/FONT]*​  :smile02:smile02:smile02

​[/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (9 ديسمبر 2015)

> مناقشتي العقيمه لم تفعل شيء فقط سألت . ومناقشتك لم تُجيب




ردي على سؤالك كان كافي ووافي، لكن قلة معرفتك في هذه الأمور جعلتك لا تفهم الإجابة.
والمشكلة الأكبر ليس في أن الأنسان يخطأ بل ان يستمر على خطأه، وها انت تفعل نفس الشئ، تستمر بالتعرض بالسوء لخدمة خادم دون مسؤلية ودون تفكير بعواقب تصرفاتك.
​ 


> كيف يتم حجز نفس النطاق علي سيرفر جديد مع بقاء السيرفر القديم فعال .؟


التكرار يعلم الشطار.. حجز النطاق (إسم الموقع) شئ والسيرفر شئ ثاني. بإمكانك ان يكون لديك عشرات السيرفرات دون ان يكون لديهم أي علاقة بأي موقع.

​


> يعني ازاي حجزت نطاق بإسم www.aranchurch.com علي سيرفر جديد
> ونفس النطاق مازال موجود علي السيرفر القديم


من جديد نعيد ونعيد.. الموقع يمكن نقله من سيرفر الى آخر. اسم موقعنا تم نقله الى السيرفر الجديد.. يعني غير موجود على السيرفر القديم.
أسماء الدي ان اس التي وضعتها في الصورة يمكن تغييرها لكي تشير الى سيرفر جديد حسب رقم الأيبي الذي ينتمي إليه.


أذا كان الموضوع صعب عليك فهمه، فانصحك بان تجد صفحة تقنية على الأنترنت تقرأ منها وتتعلم.. على الأقل تفعل شئ تستفاد منها.. أفضل بكثير من أن تشكك بنزاهة الناس.

هذا أخر رد لي على تشكيكاتك هذه.. أذا أردت الإستمرار بهذا النقاش العقيم فلن تجد مني رد بعد الآن.

الرب ينور عقلك ويفتح بصيرتك ويجعلك تعي عواقب ما تفعل ويجعل سؤل قلبك ان يكون كل عمل لمجد شخصه وحده لا غير.. 

سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 ديسمبر 2015)

My Rock قال:


> التكرار يعلم الشطار.. حجز النطاق (إسم الموقع) شئ والسيرفر شئ ثاني. بإمكانك ان يكون لديك عشرات السيرفرات دون ان يكون لديهم أي علاقة بأي موقع.



حجز النطاق شيء نعم والسيرفر شيء .. 

وبإمكانك حجز عشرات السيرفرات "الفرعيه" بل عدد لا نهائي من السيرفرات الفرعيه للدومين الأساسي


لكن لا يمكن إستضافتك فى سيرفر جديد الدومين القديم .





لو ان الدومين علي شركة godaddy والإستضافه علي interserver 

فيمكنك عمل سيرفرات فرعيه ..هكذا تُسمي ..ولا تُسمي الإنتقال لسيرفر جديد 



My Rock قال:


> سيرفرنا الحالي أصبح عمره يقارب ال 5 سنوات وأصبح الحاجة أكبر للتحديث لسيرفر أحدث وأجدد وبمواصفات أفضل.



خلاص ..اخبرنا ما هو اسم السيرفر اللي بقاله 5 سنين وراحت عليه وما هو السيرفر الأحدث والأجدد وله مواصفات أفضل والذي نقلت عليه المنتدي وما هي مميزاته التي تفوق السيرفر القديم.؟


My Rock قال:


> لا يوجد خطر لأننا سنحتفظ بالسيرفرين خلال عملية الإنتقال وغلق السيرفر الحالي سيكون بعد نجاح عملية النقل.



ليس صحيح ..وإلا ما السيرفر الذي تم غلقه او بمعني اصح قمت بإنهاء إستضافته لك وما السيرفر الجديد؟

ـ ـ ـ
كل ما تم إنه قد تم حجز نطاق DOMAIN فرعي ..لكن لم يتم الإنتقال لسيرفر جديد كليةً

عنوان الـ IP اللي يبدأ ب206 وينتهي ب 29 هو نطاق فرعي ..ليس إلا..


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا أخ "خريستو" ... هو لامؤاخذة "روك" بيلم مننا تمن السيرفر *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت رافض تدفع نصيبك لأنه منقلش حاجة ؟!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أية العائد عليه أنه يقول نقل وهو منقلش ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا بحثت فى الـ [/FONT]**IP**[FONT=&quot] اللى أنت وضعته طلعت لى الرسالة دى
> [/FONT]*​:download::download::download:
> 
> 
> ...



طالما ميهمكشي ..بحثت ليه ودورت وخدت سكرين شوت وشرحت !!

ميهمكشي ..متتدخلش ..
[/FONT]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 ديسمبر 2015)

My Rock قال:


> للتعرف على تغيير السيرفر عليك فحص الأيبي الخاص بسيرفر الموقع. أفحصه وستلقى القديم يبدأ ب 70 والجديد ب 206.



ها انت تقول القديم ..وهو لا يُمكن أن يكون قديم لأنه عنوان الدومين الأساسي ..!!













عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا أخ "خريستو" ... هو لامؤاخذة "روك" بيلم مننا تمن السيرفر *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت رافض تدفع نصيبك لأنه منقلش حاجة ؟!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أية العائد عليه أنه يقول نقل وهو منقلش ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا بحثت فى الـ [/FONT]**IP**[FONT=&quot] اللى أنت وضعته طلعت لى الرسالة دى
> [/FONT]*​:download::download::download:
> 
> 
> ...









إذا كان القديم فإشرح لنا وجوده فعال .؟[/FONT]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 ديسمبر 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ميهمكشي ..متتدخلش ..
> ​


​


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​



*[FONT=&quot]يهمنى ومايهمنيش فى نفس الوقت ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مايهمنيش الآى بى بتاع المنتدى كام ولا السيرفر فين ولا سيرفرات فرعية ولاولاولا ..*​​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن يهمنى أنك بتشكك فى معلومات موضوعة للأعضاء تتعلق بمدير الموقع *​​​ *[FONT=&quot]وتطرح الثقة فيه ..!! *​​​ *[FONT=&quot]لم تجبنى بالأساس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : 
ما هو وجه أستفادة "روك" أنه يقول غير أو نقل السيرفر وهو ماغيرش ولا نقل ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واية هو الضرر الواقع علينا كأعضاء فى حالة عدم صحة النقل ؟[/FONT]*​​​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]​​


----------



## تيمو (11 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يهمنى ومايهمنيش فى نفس الوقت ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مايهمنيش الآى بى بتاع المنتدى كام ولا السيرفر فين ولا سيرفرات فرعية ولاولاولا ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن يهمنى أنك بتشكك فى معلومات موضوعة للأعضاء تتعلق بمدير الموقع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتطرح الثقة فيه ..!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم تجبنى بالأساس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :
> ما هو وجه أستفادة "روك" أنه يقول غير أو نقل السيرفر وهو ماغيرش ولا نقل ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واية هو الضرر الواقع علينا كأعضاء فى حالة عدم صحة النقل ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



غريب 





إنو متفق معاك ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يهمنى ومايهمنيش فى نفس الوقت ..*
> 
> *مايهمنيش الآى بى بتاع المنتدى كام ولا السيرفر فين ولا سيرفرات فرعية ولاولاولا ..*
> 
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * ما هو وجه أستفادة "روك" أنه يقول غير أو نقل السيرفر وهو ماغيرش ولا نقل ؟!*​ *واية هو الضرر الواقع علينا كأعضاء فى حالة عدم صحة النقل ؟*​


 




> *مايهمنيش الآى بى بتاع المنتدى كام ولا السيرفر فين ولا سيرفرات فرعية ولاولاولا ..*


لا مُهم جداً..بما إننا أعضاء هُنا ونتعامل بمحبه وثقه فى بعض فيجب إخبارنا بكُل ما يجري بشفافيه ..
 يهمك تعرف السيرفر فين وآمن ولا لأ..ويهمنك تعرف بتشتغل علي دومينات فرعيه ولا لأ .

 بما إنك عضو هُنا فأمانك علي الإنترنت مُرتبط بقرارات مالك المنتدي.




> *لكن يهمنى أنك بتشكك فى معلومات موضوعة للأعضاء تتعلق بمدير الموقع *


أنا لا أشكك ..أن أتحدث حسب أهمية الموضوع ..




> *ما هو وجه أستفادة "روك" أنه يقول غير أو نقل السيرفر وهو ماغيرش ولا نقل ؟!*


يمكنك أن تسأله هو هذا السؤال فهو صاحب القرار .

 لكن لينا كمصريين ممكن يكون فنكوش أو إعلان فى فيلم جاءنا البيان التالي . شو .. بيج شو .




> *واية هو الضرر الواقع علينا كأعضاء فى حالة عدم صحة النقل ؟*


الضرر ليس فى النقل من عدمه ..

 المنتدي موجود علي أشهر مواقع الإستضافه العالميه .. وآمن جداً ..

 الخطوره تكمن فى كثرة الدومينات الفرعيه التي يربطنا بها وأسهل ما يكون هو إختراقها من قبل الهاكرز المبتدئين ..

 بقائنا علي سيرفر واحد اساسي آمن أكثر بكثير .. 
 لكن هو بيقسم المنتدي علي دومينات فرعيه مرتبطه بالدومين الأساسي لكذا سبب

 لكن بصدق ..معلومات الجميع علي المٍحك ,,فى أي وقت ..

 ليس أيضا بسبب الدومينات الفرعيه ..لكن لمجرد التساهل فى توزرعها علي سيرفرات فرعيه هو خطر فى حد ذاته ..

 ثم أني منذ دخولي هُنا كنت أحاول معرفة هل يتم التلصص علي ما اكتبه وأرسله ..

 ووصلتني الإجابه قريبا جدا حين أصبحت ألفق الكذب علي الناس .

 لم يكن كذباً..لكنه كان شك فى أشخاص وتحدثت مع المسؤلين ..

 هو قيم هذا بإني ألفق الكذب..ثم ألفق الكذب عليه .

 لقد جُعلت كذابا ..لأـني تماديت فى مُشاركة شكوكي مع مسئولين واعضاء هُنا.عن أعضاء أيضا.

 وهذا طبيعي ..لكن عرفت أني مُخطيء فيه لأنه لم يكن أحد يهتم أصلا..وبهذا عرفت إني كل ما نقوم بكتابته هنا يتم الإطلاع عليه..

 تماما كما كان يتم الإطلاع علي رسائل الجنود التي يرسلوها لذويهم فى الحرب العالميه .

 الموضوع  هو ..ان السيرفر دا هارد كبير جداً..صاحب الهارد بيأمنه تأمين شديد ,,ومن  هنا تأتي الثقه فى السيرفر من قبل المنظمات الدوليه والمعنيه .

 الأخ روك يقوم بنقلنا لنطاقات فرعيه ..كثيره جداً ..أكثر عرضه للإختراق ..

 هذه الأمور يجب أن نطلع عليها ونعطي تصويت بتنفيذها أم لا .

 وبما أنه أطلعنا علي قراره ..فيجب أن يشاركنا به ..موافقون أو لا .

 ويعطينا المميزات والعيوب والأخطار المحتمله ..

 لكن نحن فقط مُجرد مُشاهدين..نؤخذ كمن لا يفهمون شيء فييُكتفي بأن يُقال لنا ..

 سأفعل كذا وكذا ..ونحن نكتفي بالتصديق ..وهكذا هي المحبه البسيطه تُصدق كل شيء فى بساطة الوداعه .


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2015)

*انا بصراحه تامه مش قادره افهمك ! اخ خريستوفوروس 
يعنى انت دلوقتى بتشكك ف مصداقية الاداره ولا بتطلب تفاصيل اكتر علشان محتاج تفهم ولا قلقان ع نفسك وعلى امانك ولا متشكك ان روك قاصد يعرض المنتدى ويعرضنا للخطر ولا مش واثق ف امكانيات روك ولا انت حاسس مثلا انه محتاج يعمل الشو ده قصاد كلمة شكرا!
ممكن توضح غرضك بالظبط من الحوار ده ...بس هو انت تعرف ايه عن امكانيات روك ومدى فهمه للى بيعمله !!!!؟؟؟؟
تعرف ايييه عن تاريخ المنتدى من بدايته ولحد النهارده؟! من ناحية تأمينه وتعب روك ف حمايته ؟! تعرف ايه عن تكلفة ده ؟!
وايه حكاية ان اللى بتكتبه هنا بيتم الاطلاع عليه !!!! من مين وليه !
بصراحه مستغرباك جدااااااااااا
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> *بما إنك عضو هُنا فأمانك علي الإنترنت مُرتبط بقرارات مالك المنتدي.*


 *[FONT=&quot]يا أخ "خريستو" أنا مش فاتح حساب بنكى علشان أقول أمان ومش أمان*​​ *[FONT=&quot]زمن المنتديات وحواديت أمن الدولة دهون أنتهى بلا رجعة – إن كان لها نصيباً من الصحة أصلاً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت عارف أكتر منى أن الفيس بوك ألعن وأدل سبيلاً وغير آمن بالمرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تلقى البنت من دولى على أى منتدى مخبية أسمها وسنها ...وع الفيس حاطة صورها بالمايوه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فاكرة أنه المنتدى مش آمان وأنها هناك أأمن وصوحابها بث اللى شايفين البيكينى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين تجد أُمة لا إله إلا الله بتتمتع برؤيته !!
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وبعدين مالك المنتدى (حُر) يعمل اللى هو عايزه ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت كمان كعضو (حُر) إما أن تقبل أو لاتقبل ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( البيج شو ) " روك " مش محتاج يعمله ...دة راجل مش بيظهر غير فى المواسم والأعياد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ولو لاحظت آخر مرة كتب فى المنتدى كان بمناسبة (أتفاقية كامب ديفيد) عام 1979[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:smile01:smile01
أنا أكتر واحد فيكم أنتقد الأدارة وبمواضيع ساخرة بالعبيط تشهد لى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ساعة الحق ...أشهد بالحق .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إما أنك أتورطت فى حوار أخطأت تقديره ( ودة عادى جدا وبيحصل لنا كلنا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أنك فاهم غلط  وبتبالغ أوى [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2015)

*المشاركة أتبعتت مرتين مش عارف لية 
فين ( الأمان )
:new6::new6:
إما تحذفوا واحدة 
أو تنزلوا عليها (كمالة) زى طبق الكشرى 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 ديسمبر 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا بصراحه تامه مش قادره افهمك ! اخ خريستوفوروس
> يعنى انت دلوقتى بتشكك ف مصداقية الاداره ولا بتطلب تفاصيل اكتر علشان محتاج تفهم ولا قلقان ع نفسك وعلى امانك ولا متشكك ان روك قاصد يعرض المنتدى ويعرضنا للخطر ولا مش واثق ف امكانيات روك ولا انت حاسس مثلا انه محتاج يعمل الشو ده قصاد كلمة شكرا!
> ممكن توضح غرضك بالظبط من الحوار ده ...بس هو انت تعرف ايه عن امكانيات روك ومدى فهمه للى بيعمله !!!!؟؟؟؟
> تعرف ايييه عن تاريخ المنتدى من بدايته ولحد النهارده؟! من ناحية تأمينه وتعب روك ف حمايته ؟! تعرف ايه عن تكلفة ده ؟!
> ...





> انا بصراحه تامه مش قادره افهمك ! اخ خريستوفوروس



فهمك لي متوقف عليا ولا علي حضرتك.؟



> يعنى انت دلوقتى بتشكك ف مصداقية الاداره



انتوا تقولوا ذلك .!



> ولا بتطلب تفاصيل اكتر علشان محتاج تفهم



تفاصيل .. ومحتاج أفهم .. أقدر أتعامل مع إحتياجتي من هذا النوع .



> ولا قلقان ع نفسك وعلى امانك



انا كل صوري الشخصيه وفيديوهاتي وتفاصيل حياتي بشاركها مع اعضاء هنا .. لا قلقان ولا خايف علي نفسي..



> ولا متشكك ان روك قاصد يعرض المنتدى ويعرضنا للخطر



لو هناك خطر فهو اول واحد هيكون معرض ليه .. لأن أميركا اخطر من مصر فى التعاملات علي الإنترنت وهي لا تخلو أيضا من القراصنه الأكثر إحترافا ممن هم ضد المسيحيه..
والمنتدي دا ملكه هو ..بخصوص تعريضنا احنا للخطر فدا متوقف علي كل واحد وحرصه فى التعامل علي الانترنت



> ولا مش واثق ف امكانيات روك



مش محتاج أثق فيه ولا محتاج اعرف إمكانياته



> ولا انت حاسس مثلا انه محتاج يعمل الشو ده قصاد كلمة شكرا!



تسأليني عن بواطن امور اشخاص .!!

إساليه هو .. 

كان لازم يعطي سبب لتوقف المنتدي..والسبب قال انه سيرفر جديد..ومفيش سيرفر جديد.!!



> ممكن توضح غرضك بالظبط من الحوار ده



غرضي فقط هو السؤال .. أين السيرفر الجديد..



> بس هو انت تعرف ايه عن امكانيات روك ومدى فهمه للى بيعمله !!!!؟؟؟؟



كل واحد أدري بخبراته ومعرفته وكل واحد يتصرف حسب ما اعطي ليه ..



> تعرف ايييه عن تاريخ المنتدى من بدايته ولحد النهارده؟!



اعرف انه تم إختراقه قبل كدا .!!

[YOUTUBE]RIk070OepFc[/YOUTUBE]



> ! من ناحية تأمينه وتعب روك ف حمايته ؟! تعرف ايه عن تكلفة ده ؟!



عندنا الكتاب بيقول ربنا هو اللي بيبني وهو اللي بيحرس مش احنا .. ومش معني الايه برضو اني اسكت ..

اما عن التكلفه فهي بجانب كونها رمزيه فى امريكا الا اننا برضو كمسيحيين لا نعطي من جيوبنا بل هي فارغه وإن كانت ممتلئه .. كمان اعرف ان فى حاجه اسسمها إعلانات وزوار وترتيب للمواقع



> وايه حكاية ان اللى بتكتبه هنا بيتم الاطلاع عليه !!!! من مين وليه !



الإدراه أنصح مني تقدر تعرف من مين وليه 



> بصراحه مستغرباك جدااااااااااا



من امتي وليه ..مش فاكر ان كان فى تآلف فى وقت ما لتستغربيني الآن.؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 ديسمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لكن يهمنى أنك بتشكك فى معلومات موضوعة للأعضاء تتعلق بمدير الموقع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وتطرح الثقة فيه ..!! *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لم تجبنى بالأساس*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] :
> ما هو وجه أستفادة "روك" أنه يقول غير أو نقل السيرفر وهو ماغيرش ولا نقل ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واية هو الضرر الواقع علينا كأعضاء فى حالة عدم صحة النقل ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]





> لكن يهمنى أنك بتشكك فى معلومات موضوعة للأعضاء تتعلق بمدير الموقع
> وتطرح الثقة فيه ..!!



بتقول يهمني ..وبتقول مالك المنتدي حر ..!!

طالما مالك المنتدي حر فلا تتدخل فى شيء ولا تناقش شيء 


> ما هو وجه أستفادة "روك" أنه يقول غير أو نقل السيرفر وهو ماغيرش ولا نقل ؟!


وانت بتدور ليه علي وجه استفادته..هو حر مالك المنتدي ..متناقضش نفسك



> واية هو الضرر الواقع علينا كأعضاء فى حالة عدم صحة النقل ؟



لسا بتقول ايه الضرر ولا هتقول 



> يا أخ "خريستو" أنا مش فاتح حساب بنكى علشان أقول أمان ومش أمان



مُتخيل حضرتك إن الحساب البنكي فقط يتطلب آمان.؟

طيب تاعب نفسك ليه فى الموضوع دا طالما الدنيا وردي معاك 



> زمن المنتديات وحواديت أمن الدولة دهون أنتهى بلا رجعة – إن كان لها نصيباً من الصحة أصلاً



متهيألك ..

الحكومه الإلكترونيه المصريه من أمهر الحكومات فى العالم ..

هل تظن إنه بإنتهاء زمن مبارك فقد تم الإنتهاء من الحكومه الإلكترونيه .. بالعكس دي تطورت أكثر .

مصر كدوله .. لديها خبراء دوللين فى الحرب الإلكترونيه .. 

وبدون مجهود يمكنها تفكيك كل البيانات للأعضاء هنا عضو عضو ..وهيجيبوه لو عايزين..

بس هيجيبوه إمتي ..لما يكون فعلا خطر علي الأمن القومي..

والمنتدي شعر بذلك ولهذا تم إغلاق القسم الإسلامي ,,وهي خطوه حكيمه من الإداره لأنه كان يتم تناول الإسلام بصوره تسمح للحكومه الإلكترونيه بتتبع القائمين علي المنتدي وجررتهم لو عايزين للمحاكمات واللي كان هيتجاب آكيد مصري وعضو هنا ..مين هيجري وراه لو دا حصل .؟؟



> وأنت عارف أكتر منى أن الفيس بوك ألعن وأدل سبيلاً وغير آمن بالمرة



كويس إنك متأكد بعدم آمان الفيس ..لكن هل متأكد بآمان المنتديات .,؟



> تلقى البنت من دولى على أى منتدى مخبية أسمها وسنها ...وع الفيس حاطة صورها بالمايوه
> فاكرة أنه المنتدى مش آمان وأنها هناك أأمن وصوحابها بث اللى شايفين البيكينى
> فى حين تجد أُمة لا إله إلا الله بتتمتع برؤيته !!



كل واحد حر فى تصرفاته ..لكن هكلمك من الجانب اللي بتكلم فيه من بدري..

حضرتك بتقول الفيس مش امان واننا بنفتكر نفسنا فى امان علي المنتديات ..

الواحد هنا علي المنتدي يكون حزر جدا من الاعضاء ومن كشف معلومه عنه ..
لكن علي الفيس زي ما قلت ..المعلومات والصور ..

طيب مفكرتش ان فى صفحه لمنتدي الكنيسه علي الفيس.؟

ومجرد متابعتك للصفحه علي الفيس يمكنك من تتبع اي عضو علي المنتدي.؟

يعني ببساطه ..

"عبود عبده عبود" ..عضو فى منتدي الكنيسه..ولافت نظري وعايز اعرف عنه اكتر..

لكنه حذر جداً ومش قادر اعرف عنه اي معلومه من المنتدي ..

يبقي هروح علي صفحة الفيس وادور لو هو مشترك فيها ..

هو كدا ..اعضاء كتير محدش يعرف عنهم حاجه هنا ..علي الفيس تقدر تعرف كل حاجه..

لانك ببساطه وصلت لحساباتهم علي الفيس من خلال صفحة الكنيسه..

ومعظم الاعضاء اسمائهم هنا تشبه تماما او فيها ما يدل انه العضو دا علي الفيس هو العضو دا فى منتدي الكنيسه ..

يعني الزوار هنا ميقدروش يعرفوا اي حاجه عن اي عضو ..

لكن بمجر ما ياخدوا اسمهم من المنتديي ويدورا علي صفحة المنتدي علي الفيس ..وصولوا بسهوله للي كان صعب ومستحيل يوصلوله .!!!



> وبعدين مالك المنتدى (حُر) يعمل اللى هو عايزه ..
> وأنت كمان كعضو (حُر) إما أن تقبل أو لاتقبل ..



طبعاً..لكن مش حر فى كل شيء .؟!!




> ( البيج شو ) " روك " مش محتاج يعمله ...دة راجل مش بيظهر غير فى المواسم والأعياد



وحضرتك بتسمي عدم ظهوره دا أيه .؟

بخصوص الشو .. انا قلت بالنسبه لي كمصري ..

لكن انا قلت انه لازم كان يقول سبب لتوقف المنتدي ..والسبب هو السيرفر ..وانا بسأل فين السيرفر.؟



> أنا أكتر واحد فيكم أنتقد الأدارة وبمواضيع ساخرة بالعبيط تشهد لى



طبعاً .. كل واحد أعماله تشهد له ..



> لكن ساعة الحق ...أشهد بالحق ..



حضرتك محامي .. لن تُطلب للشهاده .. وإن طُلبت محدش هيجبرك تشهد بأيه ..



> إما أنك أتورطت فى حوار أخطأت تقديره



لن تتحمل عني توريط نفسي فى أي شيء ..
إلا إذا كُنت تقبل أن تكون مُحامي ليي فى وعكه قضائيه ما ..



> ( ودة عادى جدا وبيحصل لنا كلنا )



آكيد ..



> أو أنك فاهم غلط وبتبالغ أوى



فى كل الأحوال أطلب الفهم دوماً ومبالغتي فى الأمور تختلف مني  ومن شخص لآخر [/FONT]​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 ديسمبر 2015)

الاخ روك مشكور إقتنصني من بين كل الاعضاء ليرد علي سؤلاتي..




My Rock قال:


> لا يوجد خطر لأننا سنحتفظ بالسيرفرين خلال عملية الإنتقال وغلق السيرفر الحالي سيكون بعد نجاح عملية النقل.





> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > تم نقل المنتدى للسيرفر الجديد بنجاح
> ...



هل دا ممكن حتي بعد ما تم قفل الحساب فى السيرفر القديم..

يعني بعد ما تم غلق المنتدي الساعه 12 ليلاً .. ولقينا فى نقص في شيء ..حضرتك عندك قدره تقنيه للعوده للسيرفر القديم ثانيةً لإكمتل المنقوص.؟..وهل السيرفر القديم هيفضل محتفظ بالداتا بتعتك..هذه هي التقنيه التي لا لم اسمع عنها قبلاً..!!



ياسر رشدى قال:


> طبعا مش معقولة يغيره .. المنتدي تراثه في الاسم ومشاركات الاعضاء ودي تساوي كل اللي انفق علي الموقع السنين لغاية النهارده ..​ :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> انا بقي توقعت حاجة تانيه خالص ..
> توقعت اني اخش الاقي تم التحويل لمنتدي بيشتغل بالـ xenforo بس لقيته زي ماهو ..
> 
> ...



طيب محضرتك فاهم اهو ..مع ذلك تم الرد علي جزئيه واحد من مشاركتك ..

انت بتقول ان DNS بيكونوا 2 الي 4 فى الموقع الواحد .. عد عندنا احنا كام دومين فرعي من ساعة ما اتعمل المنتدي لحد دلوقت..ولما تم إختراق المنتدي قبل كدا ..كيف تم العبث فى البيانات.؟



joeseph.jesus قال:


> مبروك علي الخبر ده  ويارب يكون السيرفر الجديد افضل كثيرا من السيرفر الحالي و التحديث للمنتدى ايضا كذلك
> ربنا يعوض تعبك





> ohannes قال:
> 
> 
> > منتدى عملاق وقيم اعضاء وإدارة ... محترمين
> ...





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه الل غريبة ؟؟
> 
> انا لسة عارفة ادخل دلوقتى
> 
> ...





My Rock قال:


> أعصابك يا بنت الناس.. الغريب في الموضوع انه لا يوجد له تفسير تقني. المنتدى يظهر للناس يا اما على السيرفر القديم او الجديد، ولا يوجد تفسير لعدم مقدرة الدخول على اي من الأثنين.
> [/RIGHT]
> 
> 
> ...


​


My Rock قال:


> [/B]



أعصابك يا باش مهندسه "إيريني" وأعصابكم يللي لم يتم الرد علي مشاركاتكم.."المهمه"



My Rock قال:


> اعصابك يا بنت الناس.. الغريب في الموضوع انه لا يوجد له تفسير تقني. المنتدى يظهر للناس يا اما على السيرفر القديم او الجديد، ولا يوجد تفسير لعدم مقدرة الدخول على اي من الأثنين.




لا يوجد تفسير تقني..بالعكس..التقنيات لها تفسير لكل شيء يحدث..

لكن أين يكون العيب عندما تتغلب علينا التقنيات..هل هي تقنيات مريخيه.؟

لماذا تقول سبب تقني وتمنعنا من الخوض فى الأشياء التقنيه بحجة انها لعبه كبيره علينا..!!

والعيوب التقنيه من يتصدي لها إذا كنت لا تمتلك تفاسير تقنيه للمشكلات.؟

[/COLOR][/FONT][/CENTER]


----------



## grges monir (12 ديسمبر 2015)

اخ *خريستوفوروس  المنتدى تعرض فعلا لهاكرز
ولكن ان لاحظت ما حدث من رد فعل القائمين علية  وخصوصوا  روك
وذلك بشهادة الهاكرز نفسهم ان  مالك المنتدى واصل قوى لدرجة ان اختراقهم لم  يدم يوما واحد وانما بضع ساعات  وكان هذا لظروف جوية وفرق توقيت
 واكيد انت ملاحظ انك هنا تتعامل مع اكبر منتدى مسيحى  عربى على الانترنت
وان كان يشوبة بعض الخمول نتيجة انسحاب البساط  من تحت اقدام  المنتديات لصالح الفيس بوك
الا نة يحسب لة انة مازال يؤدى خدمتة طوال هذة السنوات
نيجى بقى للمفيد
روك قال ان  تحديث ونقل المنتدى لسيرفر جديد  هو بداية خطوة لتحديث  شكل المنتدى ككل
انت تشككك فى الخطوة الاولى  وروك يؤكد  خطاك فى فهم هذا التشكيك
مع العلم ان روك دارس برمجيات على مستوى محترف كما نعرف
السؤال هنا من  يحسم هذا الجدل الغير مجدى  زميلى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 ديسمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> اخ *خريستوفوروس  المنتدى تعرض فعلا لهاكرز
> ولكن ان لاحظت ما حدث من رد فعل القائمين علية  وخصوصوا  روك
> وذلك بشهادة الهاكرز نفسهم ان  مالك المنتدى واصل قوى لدرجة ان اختراقهم لم  يدم يوما واحد وانما بضع ساعات  وكان هذا لظروف جوية وفرق توقيت
> واكيد انت ملاحظ انك هنا تتعامل مع اكبر منتدى مسيحى  عربى على الانترنت
> ...



أستاذ "جرجس"..محدش هيقدر يعمل رد فعل غير روك فى الحلات دي ..
درود فعلنا احنا كأعضاء الحذر فى الحاله دي وتبيه الأخرين باي طريقه.



> وذلك بشهادة الهاكرز نفسهم ان  مالك المنتدى واصل قوى لدرجة ان اختراقهم لم  يدم يوما واحد وانما بضع ساعات  وكان هذا لظروف جوية وفرق توقيت



ومكنش هيدوم ..لان المنتدي ملكه وهيرجع .. بس مسالتش..كيف تم العبث بالبيانات حتي لو كان الأختراق لساعه.؟

وكيف سيكون العبث إن نجح إختراق المنتدي مره اخري .؟

ولم تسأل لما سمح الرب بإختراقه..وما الدرس الذي تعلمناه.وهل سيسمح بإختراقه مره اخري ولماذا وماذا سنتعلم؟



> واكيد انت ملاحظ انك هنا تتعامل مع اكبر منتدى مسيحى  عربى على الانترنت



وانا اتعامل مع بيت يضم اخواتي واللي وقفوا جمبي طول الفترره اللي انا فيها هنا ..
وبتعامل بقدر أهمية المنتدي لينا وبقدر رصد المتطفلين ليه..

منطقي تماماً..طالما بتقولل اكبر موقع مسيحي يبقي اكبر موقع مستهدف ومرصود..

وحقيقة .. أخذنا لدومينات فرعيه يسهل الفرص لهؤلاء..



> وان كان يشوبة بعض الخمول نتيجة انسحاب البساط  من تحت اقدام  المنتديات لصالح الفيس بوك
> الا نة يحسب لة انة مازال يؤدى خدمتة طوال هذة السنوات



لا انا ولا انت ولا اي احد يعرف كيف يستخدم الرب هذا المكان وكيف يكرز به .وكيف يقدر ان يحميه..

ومين قالك ان المنتدي مش نشيط..عدم النشاط دا مننا احنا ..

لكنه فعلياً نشيط جدا بالزوار..وكل زائر قد ارسله الرب إلي هنا لهدف ما ..

لكن ما دور كل واحد الذي يري انه يجب ان يقوم به كعضو او كشخص او كخادم 



> روك قال ان  تحديث ونقل المنتدى لسيرفر جديد  هو بداية خطوة لتحديث  شكل المنتدى ككل



شكل المنتدي أسهل بكثير من نقلنا لسيرفر جديد..وشكل المنتدي لا يرتبط بالسيرفر..



> انت تشككك فى الخطوة الاولى  وروك يؤكد  خطاك فى فهم هذا التشكيك



انا قلت كذا مره مش بشكك..أنا بسأل .. ما هو اسم السيرفر الجديد الذي يأتي كخطوه أولي لتحديث شكل المنتدي .؟



> مع العلم ان روك دارس برمجيات على مستوى محترف كما نعرف



هل معني ذلك إن من إستطاعوا وجود ثغره لإختراق المنتدي هم هواه.؟

وان كل الهاكرز اماه هواه .؟



> السؤال هنا من  يحسم هذا الجدل الغير مجدى  زميلى ؟؟؟؟؟؟



هو قال انه لن يرد علي مشاركاتي لو استمريت فى جدلي العقيم بحسب تعبيره .

وحضرتك تقول من ينهي الجدل الغير مجدي .؟

لو الجدل غير مجدي لك لا تشارك فيه .. ​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 ديسمبر 2015)

من الواضح ان الحوار من طرف واحد
هل تسمح لى اخى الفاضل بأقتراح
ان تراسل اخوك الفاضل وتفرغ كل ما فى نفسك من عتاب او ملاحظات تقنية.... الخ
ودمتم فى نعمة المسيح


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 ديسمبر 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> من الواضح ان الحوار من طرف واحد
> هل تسمح لى اخى الفاضل بأقتراح
> ان تراسل اخوك الفاضل وتفرغ كل ما فى نفسك من عتاب او ملاحظات تقنية.... الخ
> ودمتم فى نعمة المسيح



من طرف واحد ازاي وكلكوا ملمومين حواليا .؟

اقتراحك جميل ..

لكن فى الامور العاديه روك مبيعبرنيش .. وفى الموضوع دا قال انه مهيعبرنيش .

اراسله ع الخاص ليه .وما السبب .؟

هو من صنع هذا ويستطيع إنهائه بأكثر من نهايه ..

انتوا ليه وكأني إرتكبت جُرم بأسئلتي .. وليه هو كأني أخترع الكذب ..

ميخودني كعيل ويفهمني ما لا استطيع فهمه ..

هو لا يريد حتي ان يعذرني ببضع أعذار من 70 عذر ربنا اتاحهم لي ويجاوبني عليي قد فهمي القليل فى اسئلتي .

ومتقولوش مناقشه عقيمه ..

لان فى اللي استفاد وعرف معلومات جديده.. وانا اولهم .

لكن اكرر .. كون الحوار عقيم لأشخاص..فلا يجب عليهم متابعته او المشاركه فيه.

​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 ديسمبر 2015)

يااخى المحبوب
كلامى واقتراحى محدد لا تحمله فوق مايحتمل
شكرا


----------



## peace_86 (12 ديسمبر 2015)

*اخي خريستوفوروس ممكن معلش تهدأ شوي؟*


----------



## My Rock (12 ديسمبر 2015)

الأحبة في المسيح،

هذا الرد ليس موجه لشخص مُعين بل توضيح عام لكل الأحبة.



الإعلان عن نقل المنتدى لسيرفر جديد قدمته يوم 24 من شهر نوفمبر والنقل تم في يوم 29 في نفس الشهر. يعني أعلنت عن النقل قبل خمسة أيام من نقله للتوضيح والتنبيه. المنتدى لم يقف فجأة لكي أفسر الوقوف بالنقل، ومن يحاول تفسير ان وقوف المنتدى بأن سببه إختراق يبين على عدم متابعة الموضوع من أوله. ولو كان إختراق كيف سأعرف أنه سيُخترق قبل 5 أيام لأعلن عن نقل المنتدى؟؟؟


اخر مرة تم فيها إختراق المنتدى كان من ما يقارب ال 4 سنين ونصف. شرحنا ما حدث للعالم أجمع في هذا الموضوع و تستمر المسيرة...
بمعنى أننا لم نكذب او نحاول تغطية الموضوع بأنه نقل لسيرفر جديد.


محاولات إختراق المنتدى حالياً قليلة جداً وأقل بكثير مما كان عليه سابقاً بسبب تحول الأنظار من على المنتديات وقلة الحوارات التي تولد الخصامات والكراهية بين المسلمين والمسيحيين.


تأمين المنتدى باقي على نفس مستواه السابق. المنتدى موجود على سيرفر واحد فقط وليس على عدة سيرفرات.


السيرفر القديم ما زلنا نمتلكه وهو ما زال مسجل بإسم العضوية (ArabChurch) لكننا لا نستعمله. بمعنى من يفحص رقم الآيبي القديم سيجد إنه مسجل بإسم العضوية ArabChurch وهذا لا يعني إن موقع arabchurch.com عليه. ArabChurch هو إسم العضوية ويمكن تسميته أي شئ.
أكرر ان هناك فرق بين ArabChurch وبين arabchurch.com
الأول هو إسم العضوية (organization) على السيرفر القديم 
والاخير هو إسم الموقع. 

سبب إحتفاظنا بالسيرفر القديم هو شئ إحترازي ومؤقت. سيرفرنا القديم إستعملناه لمدة خمسة سنين وفيه الكثير من الملفات المهمة التي لا نريد ان نفقدها بسبب سهو أو نسيان. لذلك خلال هذا الشهر فقط أحتفظنا بالسيرفرين. 


روابط المنتدى الآخرى coptschurch.com و alkanesa.com هي روابط صار لها سنين طويلة ولم يتم إضافتها من جديد. هي مجرد روابط لا تشكل أي ضرر او ضغط على المنتدى نهائياً.


أؤكد من جديد ان المنتدى لم يتم إختراقه والإعلان عن نقل السيرفر تم 5 أيام قبل النقل وتوقف المنتدى عند البعض.




اتمنى أن ينتهي النقاش في هذا الموضوع هنا، من يريد التصديق فليصدق ومن يريد العكس فهذا شأنه، لكن رجاء محبة لا تسيؤا لإسم الخدمة ولا تجعلوا مثل هذه النقاشات سبب عثرة للآخرين. المحبة تستر لا تفضح.



رسائلي الخاص مفتوحة لأي شخص يريد الإستفسار. انا خدامكم.

محبتي تجاه الجميع لا يخدشها نقاش او تشكيك، لكن حفاظاً على سمعة الخدمة أختار عدم الخوض في الجدالات أملاً ان يكون سبب في إيقافه.


سلام ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح مع الجميع و على ابن الطاعة تحل البركة.


----------



## كليماندوس (17 ديسمبر 2015)

بخصوص نقل السيرفر - ملحوظة / 

عند اضافة مقطع من اليوتيوب و بعد نقر ايقونة " اضافة مقطع من اليوتيوب " من شريط الادوات  - بيطلع بشكل مش مظبوط
و هو الحال حاليا لاحد الموضوعات التى اهم بوضعها ليظهر كما الصورة







[/url][/IMG]​
و ربنا يقويك و يجعلك سبب بركة


----------



## كليماندوس (17 ديسمبر 2015)

و كذلك و كما الصورة بيطلع حوالين الصورة [IMG


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 ديسمبر 2015)

للتجربة


----------



## كليماندوس (18 ديسمبر 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> للتجربة



افهم من هذا ان هذا الخلل لدى انا وحدى ؟

طاب و لمذا حدث معى خصوصا هنا فى هذا المنتدى " فقط " دون غيره ؟
و لماذا معى وحدى ؟
علما بانه كان غير موجود قبلما يتم عمل اى تعديل او تغيير بالمنتدى 

اللى عنده توضيح يتفضل يوضحلى


----------



## كليماندوس (18 ديسمبر 2015)

و اذا تفضلت مشكورا " اخى ناجح " ان توضع هنا مقطع من اليوتيوب - فا ليكن على سبيل التحربة لاى ترتيلة و بالطبع تستعين بشريط الادوات ليظهر هنا بالمشاركات - لاقف على ان كان الخلل عندى فقط ؟


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 ديسمبر 2015)

https://youtu.be/oa4-_vSeCQg


----------



## كليماندوس (18 ديسمبر 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> https://youtu.be/oa4-_vSeCQg



اشكرك على الاهتمام و المتابعة - لكن ما قصدته هو ان يظهر المقطع هنا ضمن المشاركات و ليس رابطة فقط - لانى عامل موضوع و عندما اضع المقطع فاما ان اضع رابطة مثلما فعلت انت او اضغط على ايقونة اضافة مقطع اليوتيوب فاجده يظهر كما الصورة

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oa4-_vSeCQg&feature=youtu.be 
و هذا بعد نقر ايقونة اضافة مقطع اليوتيوب
[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oa4-_vSeCQg&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

فهل هذا متواجد معك ايضا ؟


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 ديسمبر 2015)

ده اللى بيطلع
[YOUTUBE]oa4-...ature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كليماندوس (18 ديسمبر 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> ده اللى بيطلع
> [YOUTUBE]oa4-...ature[/YOUTUBE]


اشكرك على الرد و الاهتمام - و قد تم تعديل موضوعى وفق مستحدثاتك

تقبل منى مزيد الشكر وخالص امتنانى و مودتى


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 ديسمبر 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> انت بتقول ان DNS بيكونوا 2 الي 4 فى الموقع الواحد .. عد عندنا احنا كام دومين فرعي من ساعة ما اتعمل المنتدي لحد دلوقت..ولما تم إختراق المنتدي قبل كدا ..كيف تم العبث فى البيانات.؟
> 
> ​


​


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​



​ خريستو ..
اولا
الدومين الفرعي دائما وابدا بيشير لنفس ال DNS
ولو هاتخترق الفرعي .. يبقي اكيد اكيد هاتخترق
الرئيسي .. لان فيه نوعين من الهاكينج

هاكينج علي مستوي الهوستينج ومنه بقدر اخش علي السكريبتات واغير فيها من غير صاحبها ما يحس

التانية علي مستوي الدومين ومنه بغير في محتويات قاعدة البيانات او اقرأ اللي فيها ودي سهلة جدا ومافيهاش اي متطلبات فنية 

ثانيا : امن البيانات 
بالنسبة للموقع الخاص بالكنيسة الامين علي البيانات هو Rock فقط وهو اللي ليه حق الدخول 
علي قاعدة البيانات والاطلاع علي كل مشاركات الاعضاء بما فيها
- الخاص
- التقييمات
- المجموعات
- المشاركات العادية 
وده بيتم بالبرنامج PhpMyAdmin

وكمان يقدر يعرف كل IP دخل امتي وفين (القسم) وكان بيعمل ايه ... حتي لو مفتحتش باليوزر بتاعك 

لانه بيكون خلاص حفظ ال اي بي بتاعك .. سواء فاتح او لأ .. 

عشان كده هي اولا واخيرا قصة امانة مع ربنا 
ومعتقدش ان روك يعمل حاجة زي دي

قصة ان الدولة تعرف ..
دي اسهل حاجة في الدنيا .. في خلال 60 ثانية اكون عرفت صاحب الخط وعنوانه واقدر اجيبة فورا

الا لو خط محمول مش مسجل .. بياخد وقت بس برضوا بيتجاب بسهولة

اي استفسارات تانية​​​


----------



## مورا مارون (26 ديسمبر 2015)

مبروك والرب يقويكون و يبارك هالخدمة لتحرير النفوس


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## ohannes (26 ديسمبر 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


>


شخصية .... حساسة+ خجولة
تحياتي


----------

